# Deck the halls



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2010)

Αργούν βέβαια τα Χριστούγεννα, αλλά μήπως μπορούμε να βρούμε μια συμπαθητική μετάφραση του γνωστού τραγουδιού;
*Deck the halls with boughs of holly, 
Fa la la la la, la la la la. 
Tis the season to be jolly, 
Fa la la la la, la la la la. 

Don we now our gay apparel, 
Fa la la, la la la, la la la. 
Troll the ancient Yule tide carol, 
Fa la la la la, la la la la. 
*


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Άγια Νύχτα σε προσμένουν,
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα
με χαρά οι Χριστιανοί
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα
και με πίστη ανυμνούμε,
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα
τον Θεό δοξολογούμε,
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα.

Όχι, λάθος, είναι από άλλο χριστουγεννιάτικο αυτό.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2010)

:):):)................................


----------



## nickel (Apr 15, 2010)

Έχω πρόβλημα με το holly, το γαλλικό houx, που μας δίνει το ελληνικό «ου» (όπως θα έπρεπε να έχουμε αποδώσει και τον κύριο Hue —όπως Ουγκό κάναμε τον Hugo— για να μην έχουμε τώρα να διαλέξουμε ανάμεσα σε «κύριο Υ» και «κύριο Ι»).

Τι να πει κανείς;
Βάλτε ου σ' όλο το σπίτι...

Μου θυμίζει τον μακαρίτη το Ράλλη, που έλεγε «Δεν θέλω ου».

Βάλτε λιόπρινα στο σπίτι; Μα ποιος το ξέρει σαν ελαιόπρινο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

Αν ξεκινούσαμε ίσως με μια ντρίμπλα, πχ Βάλτε γιορτινά στο σπίτι;


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 15, 2010)

Ειδικά το Φαλαλά πώς να το μεταφράσει κανείς; 

Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει, Άλεξ. Μήπως να το επιχειρήσουμε εμείς;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

nickel said:


> Βάλτε λιόπρινα στο σπίτι; Μα ποιος το ξέρει σαν ελαιόπρινο;


Το ΛΚΝ δίνει _αρκουδοπούρναρο_. 

Γιατί, θα ήταν πρόβλημα να πούμε _γκι_ αντί _ου_;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 15, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Ειδικά το Φαλαλά πώς να το μεταφράσει κανείς;


Αυτό δεν έχει μεταφραστεί δόκιμα ως Τραλαλά;


----------



## Palavra (Apr 15, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι, εκτός του ότι μπήκα στον πειρασμό να σου προτείνω το θα πλέξω τούλι για τον Χριστούλη, είμαι σίγουρη ότι κυκλοφορεί μετάφρασή του στα ελληνικά. Στο youtube έψαξες; Εγώ από εδώ δεν μπορώ, θα το κοιτάξω το βράδυ.

Έντιτ: καλά θυμόμουν. Πρέπει να είναι το Με στεφάνια τρέξτε όλοι της Αναμονής του Χατζηγιάννη.


----------



## jabiru (Apr 15, 2010)

Το τραγούδι υπάρχει στα ελληνικά, το έχω και το ψάχνω. Αν δεν βιάζεστε τρελά, ελπίζω να το βρω σύντομα μέσα στο χάος...


----------



## azimuthios (Apr 15, 2010)

Και κάνω μια αρχή... 

Στολίστε όλοι σας τους τοίχους
Λαλαλαλά... 
Είν' εποχή για γιορτινούς ήχους
Λαλαλά... 

Τα καλά σας όλοι φορέστε
Λαλαλαλά
Τ' αρχαία κάλαντα ακούστε 
Λαλαλά... 

Το απλοποίησα αρκετά. Σιγά μη μετέφραζα το Τρολ και το Γιουλ. 

Άντε, ας προτείνει κάποιος κάτι άλλο, να το δουλέψουμε, αν θέλετε...


----------



## Zazula (Apr 15, 2010)

Το καλύτερο το φόρουμ
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα
Είναι η Λεξιλογία
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα

Και ακόμα και στα γκόλουμ
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα
Λύνει κάθε απορία
Φα-λα-λα-λα-λα, λα-λα, λα-λα.


----------



## jabiru (Apr 15, 2010)

Με στεφάνια τρέξτε όλοι
Τρα λα λα λα λα
Στου Χριστούλη μας την πόλη
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Τρέξτε με χαρά και δώρα
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Ο Χριστός γεννήθη τώρα
Τραλαλαλα λα λα

Τρέξε χτύπα τις καμπάνες
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Φέρτε όργανα κιθάρες
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Φεύγει ο πόνος φεύγει η λύπη
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Τώρα που ο Χριστός γεννήθη
Τραλαλαλα λα λα

Τρέξτε νιοι και τρέξτε γέροι
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Δώστε αδέρφια όλοι το χέρι
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Μπρος στη φάτνη του ας βρεθούμε
Τραλαλαλα λα λα
Τ' όνομά του να υμνούμε

(Ουφ!)


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 15, 2010)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους θερμά!


----------



## kostis57 (Apr 15, 2010)

Έτσι το λέγαμε στην παιδική χορωδία Αγίου Ευθυμίου Κερατσινίου:

Γιορτινά τραγούδια ηχούνε
φα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα
Τη χαρά παντού σκορπούνε
φα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα

Λάμπει ο ουρανός κι η πλάση
φα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα
Τ' άγιο θαύμα να γιορτάσει
φα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα λα


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2015)

Τί λε ρε φίλε, μόλις Νοέμβριος;
Εδώ από το Σεπτέμβριο έχουν χριστουγεννιάτικα στα ράφια στα μαγαζιά και εδώ και μια βδομάδα έχουν φύγει από τα ψηλά ράφια κι έχουν πάει στα πιο ορατά. Η τηλεόραση έχει αρχίσει να παίζει χριστουγεννιάτικες διαφημίσεις εδώ και δυο- τρεις μέρες. Φίλοι μου λένε ότι πάνε για χριστουγεννιάτικα ψώνια το Σάββατο. 
Κι εγώ ακόμα δεν ξέρω πού θα είμαι τα Χριστούγεννα.


----------

